# Carrie Fisher has died



## Marie5656 (Dec 27, 2016)

*We have lost the Princess today, she did not recover from heart attack she had the other day.

*


----------



## Carla (Dec 27, 2016)

Gone so soon....RIP Carrie


----------



## aeron (Dec 27, 2016)

One less druggie.  Let's hope that it saves some more people from following her hedonistic stupidity.  Sorry, no sympathy.


----------



## Kitties (Dec 27, 2016)

aeron, you certainly seem to have no sympathy regarding this matter. Nothing says you have to.

She had a celebrity upbringing. I wonder what in her life made her turn to drugs. She may have had feelings of inadequacy despite her fame and loved character. 

Who knows. I was sorry to hear of this though.


----------



## jujube (Dec 27, 2016)

What an unpleasant thing to say, Aeron.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 27, 2016)

aeron said:


> One less druggie.  Let's hope that it saves some more people from following her hedonistic stupidity.  Sorry, no sympathy.




*None of us have lead perfect lives..and we would be lying if we said we had.  Judge not.*


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 27, 2016)

*Actress Carrie Fisher of Star Wars Fame Passes Away At 60*

Actress Carrie Fisher of Star Wars fame has passed away at 60. A writer as well. Mother is Debbie Reynolds. I don't think she looked that healthy anytime I've seen her on tv in recent years.

http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/movies/la-et-mn-carrie-fisher-obit-20161227-story.html

Also battled drug addiction and cocaine use throughout her life. Sad. They say cocaine hard on the heart.

RIP


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 27, 2016)

Carrie Fisher was a generous donor and worker on behalf of the Make A Wish Foundation, The Midnight Mission, which gives aid to the homeless, and to the Alzheimer's Association, Autism Speaks and various Animal Rights Groups. In spite of her personal battles with mental disorders she supported others. She was a 2014 GHA Honoree. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wnfxAr5Q-KY

She will certainly be missed. RIP, Princess.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 27, 2016)

*Carrie Frances Fisher[SUP][1][/SUP] (October 21, 1956 – December 27, 2016) was an American actress, screenwriter, author, producer, and speaker. She was known for playing Princess Leia in the Star Warsfilms. Her other film roles included Shampoo (1975), The Blues Brothers(1980), Hannah and Her Sisters (1986), The 'Burbs (1989), and When Harry Met Sally...(1989).[SUP][2][/SUP] Fisher was also known for her semi-autobiographical novels, including Postcards from the Edge and the screenplay for the film of the same name, as well as her autobiographical one-woman play and its nonfiction book, Wishful Drinking, based on the show.*


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 27, 2016)

Hope I get this last thing in.  This should really get to a certain someone here.  This meme was posted on a rat lover page I belong to on Facebook.  Moments later some spoil sport called it inappropriate.  Everyone else enjoyed the smile through the sadness.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 27, 2016)

Rest in peace Carrie, another one gone too soon.  Seems like this year has been very bad for losing celebrities, that's for sure.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 27, 2016)

Marie5656 said:


> Everyone else enjoyed the smile through the sadness.
> 
> View attachment 34433



I think he's cute Marie!


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 27, 2016)

Well, Seabreeze, Carrie, WAS an animal rights activist and all.  So, I felt it was right that the animals notice her passing.  
Also, just saw a clip of her from a recent interview. I guess she was talking about fans identifying her with Leia.  To paraphrase, she noted how people would approach her and call out "Hey, Princess Leia"  She said "It is as if they expect me to turn and say "yes?"


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 27, 2016)

aeron said:


> One less druggie.  Let's hope that it saves some more people from following her hedonistic stupidity.  Sorry, no sympathy.



It looks like she paid the price for her cocaine use which is apparently hard on the heart. Ironic she passes shortly after George Michael who also came to fame in the 1980s, the era of "the party". As a celebrity in the 1980s one could say they wrote the end of their story back then. Their success allowed them to write their own final chapter.

Also keep in mind she was at the end of the long flight from London to Los Angeles. Long flights and/or cramped spaces are known to cause things like deep vein thrombosis or blood clots. I don't think she was a physically healthy person. I was shocked when they said she was 60, not 70.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2016)

Also passed today at 96 was author Richard Adams, who wrote one of the best books I've ever read; "Watership Down".


----------



## Stormy (Dec 27, 2016)

RIP Carrie and Richard.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 27, 2016)

*I know she was 60 at her passing, but never did the math to realize that she was just 19 when the original Star Wars came out.  WOW*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 27, 2016)

I feel very bad for her mother, Debbie Reynolds. No one should have to bury a child.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 27, 2016)

RIP, pretty child, now that your demons are all gone.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 1, 2017)

Preliminary autopsy inclusive. Some say she was 'high as a kite' within months of her death. Probably something other than heart trouble or stroke when it's all said an done.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowb...f-drug-and-booze-addiction-problems-says-pal/

http://hollywoodlife.com/2016/12/30/what-killed-carrie-fisher-coroner-autopsy-inconclusive/

I know of families where there is no genetic history of heart trouble especially under 70 yet their children who abused drugs and alcohol on heart meds.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 24, 2017)

*UPDATE-Coroner's Toxicology Tests-Drugs In System*

UPDATE: The coroner's toxicology tests were completed/released. 

Traces of cocaine and other drugs found in Fisher's system at time of death. Also noted was a build up of fatty tissue in arteries although not quite sure was 'the' precise cause of death was. 

http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Coroner-Cocaine-among-drugs-found-in-Carrie-11230265.php

The cocaine was the most notable but the heroin and mdma/ectasy drugs were in trace amount. Fisher also a smoker and on other medications.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 24, 2017)

again!? Oh, this is an older thread..... never mind...


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 24, 2017)

hauntedtexan said:


> again!? Oh, this is an older thread..... never mind...



Should've put update(which is done now). I get conflicted on older stories when new information comes in. Should it be treated as a story on it's own or should it be an update.

With Fisher I was surprised by the number of drugs found in her system. I don't think was a relapse but rather a continuation of her lifestyle and mindset.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 24, 2017)

WhatInThe said:


> Should've put update(which is done now). I get conflicted on older stories when new information comes in. Should it be treated as a story on it's own or should it be an update.
> 
> With Fisher I was surprised by the number of drugs found in her system. I don't think was a relapse but rather a continuation of her lifestyle and mindset.


My humor is an acquired taste..... :tongue:


----------

